# Het grote twijfel-topic



## Lester Burnham

Voor al uw overpeinzingen met betrekking de eventuele aanschaf van een horloge 

Zit zelf serieus hard na te denken over de UHR-311.










Zoals jullie misschien wel weten is UHR een merk dat sinds pakweg een jaartje actief is met als voornaamst doel om voor hele mooie prijzen kwaliteitsuurwerken te leveren. Bovendien zit overal 5 jaar garantie op. Wat voorbeeldjes: ze hebben al een 7750 voor €399 en ook een duikhorloge met 2824 (500 meter waterdicht) voor €199.

Enig probleem was dat deze horloges altijd nogal lelijk of saai waren. Daar is met de UHR-311 wat mij betreft verandering in gekomen. Het gaat hier om een horloge met 6497 voor €299, maar belangrijker, het ziet er gewoon erg begeerlijk uit! Dat groene wijzertje doet het 'm helemaal voor mij..
Met 42mm is het ook nog eens een van de kleinste kasten die te krijgen is in combinatie met een 6497, wat het voor mij nog interessanter maakt. :think:

Een nadeel is dat er mineraalglas is gebruikt, dat doet dan weer wat af aan de kwaliteitsperceptie.

Ik twijfel nog effe verder!

Peins ze heren! ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Is deze in staal of PVD... hoop staal want dat zou ik persoonlijk mooier vinden. Ik weet wel dat bij de afgekapte 10 me zou gaan irriteren. Verder vind ik hem niet verkeerd!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nope, het is PVD.

Vind dat zwarte er op zich wel stoer uitzien, maar ook een beetje een mode-dingetje. Heb nog niets anders in zwart (gekleurd) metaal, geen idee of het zou bevallen.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Nope, het is PVD.
> 
> Vind dat zwarte er op zich wel stoer uitzien, maar ook een beetje een mode-dingetje. Heb nog niets anders in zwart (gekleurd) metaal, geen idee of het zou bevallen.


Het horloge heeft iets weg van een Flieger en denk daarbij ook dat het zwarte snel gaat vervelen. Los daarvan de kwaliteit van het zwart.... ik zou wellicht nog even doorsparen voor een Laco of nagaan of ze hem ook in het staal willen leveren. Moet vast wel kunnen aangezien ze de kasten hebben liggen.... heb je gelijk iets unieks te pakken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Na nog wat overpeinzen heb ik deze inderdaad maar afgeschoten. Ik wil graag een keer een handelbaar formaat horloge met 6497/6498 uurwerk maar er zitten toch net iets te veel haken en ogen aan dit horloge. Vooral dat mineraalglas gaat er maar moeilijk in.

Iemand anders nog aan het peinzen over een bepaald horloge?


----------



## Bidle

Niet echt.... 

Zit wel nog steeds te kijken naar al die leuke duikers: Resco, CaveDweller S, AP, goede kapper,BaliHa'i, Artego, Eterna,.... Wie weet, maar eigenlijk is het ook wel weer even goed zo. Ben net alweer heerlijk (te) enthousiast geweest door enkele banden te kopen. Weet niet eens meer precies welke allemaal....:roll:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Niet echt....
> 
> Zit wel nog steeds te kijken naar al die leuke duikers: Resco, CaveDweller S, AP, goede kapper,BaliHa'i, Artego, Eterna,.... Wie weet, maar eigenlijk is het ook wel weer even goed zo. Ben net alweer heerlijk (te) enthousiast geweest door enkele banden te kopen. Weet niet eens meer precies welke allemaal....:roll:


Hehe 

Die CaveDweller... Die blijft mij ook maar achtervolgen. Heb al eens wat heen en weer gemaild met die mensen, maar toch nooit de trekker overgehaald. Voornamelijk omdat ik gewoon geen zin heb in al die invoerheffingen die je kan verwachten bij horloges die vanuit de States worden verscheept. Bovendien stonden de verzendkosten me sowieso al tegen, was iets van 60 dollar geloof ik. Zo kan ik ook een bedrijf runnen.


----------



## Bidle

Stond er laatst eentje in Nederland te koop voor een paar minuten... Had de verkoper gemaild met het advies om hem gewoon te houden en dat heeft die gedaan.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik zit al tijden te peinzen over een tweetal horloges:

de Beijing BeiHai:









en deze, de SeaGull M199s









Maar, die hebben een prijs dat je ik niet zomaar even tussendoor koopt (300-400 euro) zeker niet nu ik nog steeds probeer te sparen...:think:

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ik zit al tijden te peinzen over een tweetal horloges:
> 
> de Beijing BeiHai:
> 
> en deze, de SeaGull M199s
> 
> Maar, die hebben een prijs dat je ik niet zomaar even tussendoor koopt (300-400 euro) zeker niet nu ik nog steeds probeer te sparen...:think:
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Weet je al waar je voor zou willen sparen, want dat maakt het sparen een stuk makkelijker!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Weet je al waar je voor zou willen sparen, want dat maakt het sparen een stuk makkelijker!


Had ik dat recent niet al eens verteld? Mijn doel is een stalen DateJust. Ik leg bewust de lat niet zo hoog, want dit is best bereikbaar. 
Ik heb alleen moeite dit soort uitgaven voor mijzelf te verantwoorden. Het rare is dat ik helemaal geen moeite heb veel geld uit te geven als de kinderen iets nodig hebben...

Misschien moet ik maar eens gaan overwegen wat horloges te verkopen. Ik weet dat ik er te veel heb, en met sommigen heb ik toch een beduidend mindere band dan met anderen... twijfel..twijfel ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Ik twijfel (nou ja, weet het eigenlijk al wel) over deze:










De Seiko SNZH57, erg fraai, alleen denken meer mensen daar zo over, ding is vrijwel overal uitverkocht...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Had ik dat recent niet al eens verteld? Mijn doel is een stalen DateJust. Ik leg bewust de lat niet zo hoog, want dit is best bereikbaar.
> Ik heb alleen moeite dit soort uitgaven voor mijzelf te verantwoorden. *Het rare is dat ik helemaal geen moeite heb veel geld uit te geven als de kinderen iets nodig hebben...
> *
> Misschien moet ik maar eens gaan overwegen wat horloges te verkopen. Ik weet dat ik er te veel heb, en met sommigen heb ik toch een beduidend mindere band dan met anderen... twijfel..twijfel ;-)
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Vaderdag komt er ook weer aan binnenkort ;-)

Zat gisteren weer een aflevering Mad Men te kijken, waarbij er een aantal Datejusts langskwamen. Heeft me ook weer aan het twijfelen gezet.. Maar goed, ik wil eigenlijk geen grote uitgaven meer doen tot ik ben afgestudeerd. Dilemma!


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Ik twijfel (nou ja, weet het eigenlijk al wel) over deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Seiko SNZH57, erg fraai, alleen denken meer mensen daar zo over, ding is vrijwel overal uitverkocht...


Leuk model ja, ik heb zelfs een tijdje zitten peinzen over de uber-foute compleet goudkleurige versie hiervan


----------



## EricSW

Ik vind de heoveelheid 'goud' op deze al meer dan genoeg, ben normaal helemaal niet van goudkleurige accenten, maar vind het bij dit model wel erg fraai. Mooier als de geheel stalen variant.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Had ik dat recent niet al eens verteld? Mijn doel is een stalen DateJust. Ik leg bewust de lat niet zo hoog, want dit is best bereikbaar.
> Ik heb alleen moeite dit soort uitgaven voor mijzelf te verantwoorden. Het rare is dat ik helemaal geen moeite heb veel geld uit te geven als de kinderen iets nodig hebben...
> 
> Misschien moet ik maar eens gaan overwegen wat horloges te verkopen. Ik weet dat ik er te veel heb, en met sommigen heb ik toch een beduidend mindere band dan met anderen... twijfel..twijfel ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ik had al een vermoeden, maar wist het niet zeker! Als ik jou was zou ik een daadwerkelijk model erbij zoeken, dan heb je die ook steeds voor ogen. Dus alvast lekker gaan oriënteren en sparen. Je kan natuurlijk altijd ook iets verkopen enkel moet je zeker weten dat je er geen spijt van gaat krijgen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ik had al een vermoeden, maar wist het niet zeker! Als ik jou was zou ik een daadwerkelijk model erbij zoeken, dan heb je die ook steeds voor ogen. Dus alvast lekker gaan oriënteren en sparen. Je kan natuurlijk altijd ook iets verkopen enkel moet je zeker weten dat je er geen spijt van gaat krijgen.


Voordeel van zo'n Datejust (zeker als je tweedehands shopt en ergens een goede deal vindt) is dat je er maar weinig op toe zal gaan leggen bij doorverkoop, mocht het toch niet de gedroomde match zijn. Maar goed, dat mag nooit echt een argument zijn om een horloge te kopen eigenlijk.


----------



## Martin_B

Ach, ik heb voldoende 'geoefend' om te weten of een model me bevalt of niet ;-)
Dit blijken elke keer de favorieten te zijn:



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Ik twijfel (*nou ja, weet het eigenlijk al wel*) over deze:
> 
> .


En?? dus je wilt er eentje? 
Snap dat je twijfelt over de gouden accenten. Persoonlijk is het voor mij daarom een no-go. Heb zelf overigens wel hetzelfde heel lang gehad met dress-horloges met gouden wijzers en een stalen kast. Toch bij de Minerva was het meteen raak, want bij dat horloge klopt de kleurstelling, voor mij, gewoon helemaal.


MinervaPGP01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Dus waarschijnlijk heb je ongeveer hetzelfde als ik met de Minerva enkel dan in mindere mate een klik.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ach, ik heb voldoende 'geoefend' om te weten of een model me bevalt of niet ;-)
> Dit blijken elke keer de favorieten te zijn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heb je de rest nog wel regelmatig in handen?? Heb zelf, met name vorig jaar, er veel uit gedaan en daarbij ook niet de minste horloges. Enkel ik droeg ze nauwelijks en vond het gewoon te gek worden en er bijna niet meer naar om keek. Dit komt natuurlijk ook omdat ze bij de bank lagen en dus ze niet makkelijk te voorschijn kon halen. Heb er nog steeds geen spijt van alhoewel er eentje misschien toch weer een keer terug gaat komen.

Ik zou gewoon lekker op jacht gaan!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Heb je de rest nog wel regelmatig in handen?? Heb zelf, met name vorig jaar, er veel uit gedaan en daarbij ook niet de minste horloges. Enkel ik droeg ze nauwelijks en vond het gewoon te gek worden en er bijna niet meer naar om keek. Dit komt natuurlijk ook omdat ze bij de bank lagen en dus ze niet makkelijk te voorschijn kon halen. Heb er nog steeds geen spijt van alhoewel er eentje misschien toch weer een keer terug gaat komen.
> 
> Ik zou gewoon lekker op jacht gaan!


Ik heb er nog een handvol die ik graag draag, en een aantal met een verhaal of historie, maar ik denk dat ik er zo wel een stuk of hmmm 20 goedkope uit kan doen. Als die elk nog gemiddeld zo'n 50 euro opleveren ben ik er al zowat 

Misschien toch maar eens gaan doen.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb er nog een handvol die ik graag draag, en een aantal met een verhaal of historie, maar ik denk dat ik er zo wel een stuk of hmmm 20 goedkope uit kan doen. Als die elk nog gemiddeld zo'n 50 euro opleveren ben ik er al zowat
> 
> *Misschien toch maar eens gaan doen.*


Klinkt goed!

En dan gelijk lekker op zoek naar een mooie Date-just.


----------



## om-4

Martin_B said:


> Misschien moet ik maar eens gaan overwegen wat horloges te verkopen. Ik weet dat ik er te veel heb, en met sommigen heb ik toch een beduidend mindere band dan met anderen... twijfel..twijfel ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Yes, yes please. Shanghai military reissue???

absurde prijzen tegenwoordig vergeleken met zo'n 2 jaar geleden.
Boohoohoo. Had ik niet moeten zien op de meeting, damn.


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Yes, yes please. Shanghai military reissue???
> 
> absurde prijzen tegenwoordig vergeleken met zo'n 2 jaar geleden.
> Boohoohoo. Had ik niet moeten zien op de meeting, damn.


Vermoed dat die niet tot de 20 goedkope horen. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Vermoed dat die niet tot de 20 goedkope horen. ;-)


Inderdaad, de echt bijzondere modellen blijven nog wel even bij me.


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> En?? dus je wilt er eentje?
> Snap dat je twijfelt over de gouden accenten. Persoonlijk is het voor mij daarom een no-go. Heb zelf overigens wel hetzelfde heel lang gehad met dress-horloges met gouden wijzers en een stalen kast. Toch bij de Minerva was het meteen raak, want bij dat horloge klopt de kleurstelling, voor mij, gewoon helemaal.
> 
> Dus waarschijnlijk heb je ongeveer hetzelfde als ik met de Minerva enkel dan in mindere mate een klik.


Nee, ik twijfel eigenlijk nergens meer over bedoelde ik te zeggen. Vind het goud, ondanks dat ik ook niet zo van het goud ben, wel fraai op deze!

Het is in het algemeen meer de twijfel of het deze wordt of een ander horloge van de heeeele lange wishlist. Haha


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Nee, ik twijfel eigenlijk nergens meer over bedoelde ik te zeggen. Vind het goud, ondanks dat ik ook niet zo van het goud ben, wel fraai op deze!
> 
> Het is in het algemeen meer de twijfel of het deze wordt of een ander horloge van de heeeele lange wishlist. Haha


Ben benieuwd wat het gaat worden!


----------



## MHe225

Mijn twijfelhorloges:


















_(en dan liefst het 50th Anniversary model, maar dat lijkt niet te "krijgen")_

Over deze heb ik te lang getwijfeld - ik belde met Doxa letterlijk dezelfde dag dat ze hun laatste verkochten:









En dan wil ik nog (ooit) een Nederlands horloge, maar weet (nog) niet welk. Voorlopig kijk ik gewoon de kat uit de boom en laat ik mijn horlogefonds weer op adem komen. Mijn probleem is dat ik aan mijn horloges hecht en niets wegdoe.

En dan is er natuurlijk nog de categorie waar ik niet over hoef te twijfelen; die komen pas in beeld als ik hier de Lotto win (tientallen miljoenen). Dan ga ik toch nog eens bij Dimer langs ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hey Ron, die 1963 Sea-gull is ook een goede! Die staat bij mij al meer dan twee jaar bovenaan allerlei wensenlijstjes maar om de een of andere reden komt er dan toch altijd eerst een ander horloge tussendoor 

Die Grand Seiko is natuurlijk (hoe kan het ook anders) groots! Je zou eventueel ook voor een prachtig horloge uit de SARB-serie kunnen gaan.
Zoiets bijvoorbeeld:










Ook zeer hoge kwaliteit, maar dan nog met wat wisselgeld...

...Genoeg om een Doxa van te kopen :-d


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hey Ron, die 1963 Sea-gull is ook een goede! Die staat bij mij al meer dan twee jaar bovenaan allerlei wensenlijstjes maar om de een of andere reden komt er dan toch altijd eerst een ander horloge tussendoor
> 
> Die Grand Seiko is natuurlijk (hoe kan het ook anders) groots! Je zou eventueel ook voor een prachtig horloge uit de SARB-serie kunnen gaan.
> Zoiets bijvoorbeeld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ook zeer hoge kwaliteit, maar dan nog met wat wisselgeld...
> 
> ...Genoeg om een Doxa van te kopen :-d


Toch als je eenmaal een keer een GS in je handen hebt gehad is het verschil erg groot qua afwerking/kwaliteit. Dingen zijn echt super afgewerkt en persoonlijk vind ik misschien wel dat je bij deze horloge het meeste waar voor je geld krijgt. Vind zelf de GMT erg mooi en had hem bijna gekocht, enkel weet ik dat die niet vaak zal dragen. Dus heb het niet gedaan. Sowieso ligt er bij mij te veel stil. Dus wellicht aan het einde van het jaar nog eens een grote schoonmaak-actie.

@MHE225: Aan de Doxa zou ik niks missen, vind hem gewoon niet mooi... te druk en te speels met die alle verschillende kleuren. Vind de GMT nog wel gaaf, maar vind één Doxa genoeg. De GS,... tja als je zeker weet dat je hem echt gaat dragen dan gewoon doen! De 50th Anniversary kan ik misschien nog wel voor je regelen.


----------



## om-4

Over die 1963 reissue twijfelde ik ook erg totdat ik die een keer live in een winkel aantrof in Dordtrecht.
Meteen aangeschaft. Ietsje duurder dan over het net maar af en toe moet je ook een echte winkel supporten.

Er zijn wel veel verschillende in omloop. Ik draag de mijne op een bund.









Eén minpuntje eraan is dat de flyback wat aggressief is. De rode chronohand slaat dan terug voorbij de twaalf. Verder krijg je veel voor weinig.


----------



## Shocked

Nu we het over twijfels hebben:
Ik ben al een tijdje aan het vinden dat het tijd wordt voor een tritium horloge. Het liefst automatisch, diver / dress-achtig en betaalbaar.
Wat het meest in de buurt komt is de Jellyfish










Alleen zijn de wijzers erg mager en vraag ik me af of ik er ook naar gegekeken zou hebben als er geen tritium in zat. De meeste tijd zal ik er toch naar kijken als het licht is :think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ook over de Jellyfish heb ik wel eens nagedacht. Nog niet gedaan omdat de bracelet een lange end-link heeft waardoor de totale lengte echt te groot wordt voor mij. Ik zou het dus op een andere band moeten gaan dragen, maar dat vind ik dan weer zonde van de bracelet. Vandaar (nog) niet gedaan.


----------



## Bidle

Shocked said:


> Nu we het over twijfels hebben:
> Ik ben al een tijdje aan het vinden dat het tijd wordt voor een tritium horloge. Het liefst automatisch, diver / dress-achtig en betaalbaar.
> Wat het meest in de buurt komt is de Jellyfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleen zijn de wijzers erg mager en vraag ik me af of ik er ook naar gegekeken zou hebben als er geen tritium in zat. De meeste tijd zal ik er toch naar kijken als het licht is :think:


Vind de GMT van Prometheus leuk, maar deze doet me niet veel. Vind hem niet echt in balans. Daarbij vind ik tritium meer bij toolwatches horen. Moet zeggen dat het wel super werkt en ben nog steeds blij met mijn Luminox.


----------



## Shocked

Bidle said:


> Daarbij vind ik tritium meer bij toolwatches horen. Moet zeggen dat het wel super werkt en ben nog steeds blij met mijn Luminox.


Luminox, nog zo'n twijfelgeval...










Met bracelet is hij het mooist, met rubber beter betaalbaar. Maar wel aan de grote kant met 44 mm. De damesversie is dan weer aan de kleine kant met 38 mm. Twijfels, twijfels...


----------



## Bidle

Shocked said:


> Luminox, nog zo'n twijfelgeval...
> 
> Met bracelet is hij het mooist, met rubber beter betaalbaar. Maar wel aan de grote kant met 44 mm. De damesversie is dan weer aan de kleine kant met 38 mm. Twijfels, twijfels...


Dat vind ik dan weer erg lelijk... sorry! Heb zelf een 3901 en zelf de band bewerkt..... door de emblemen van navy-seals eraf te slopen en de band opnieuw laten naaien. Heb er wel nog een rubber band bij gekocht maar er nog niet op gehad. Ding heb ik altijd om bij laswerk ed. Glas zit onder de krassen en heb hem echt getest... zelfs een paar keer gevallen van z'n 15 meter op beton... helemaal niks!! Superlicht en comfortabel.


----------



## Shocked

Bidle said:


> Dat vind ik dan weer erg lelijk... sorry! Heb zelf een 3901 en zelf de band bewerkt..... door de emblemen van navy-seals eraf te slopen en de band opnieuw laten naaien. Heb er wel nog een rubber band bij gekocht maar er nog niet op gehad. Ding heb ik altijd om bij laswerk ed. Glas zit onder de krassen en heb hem echt getest... zelfs een paar keer gevallen van z'n 15 meter op beton... helemaal niks!! Superlicht en comfortabel.


Haha, hoef ik in ieder geval niet tegen jou op te bieden als er ooit een voor weinig op Ebay staat  Jouw Luminox lijkt een beetje op de Uzi Protector die ik heb. Ook heel licht en sterk maar de lichtopbrengt van het tritium stelt niets voor. Dat schijnt in ieder geval beter te zijn bij een Luminox


----------



## EricSW

Ben op zoek naar een vakantiehorloge. Die ik dus in het zwembad om kan houden en tegen een stootje kan. En niet al te duur, mocht hij gejat worden of als ik hem verlies o.i.d.

De twijfel is momenteel tussen deze twee:

De Deep Blue All purpose diver quartz: (Duikhorloge, dus met schoefkroon)









Of deze Seiko SNZF47: (waterdicht tot 10ATM, dus prima voor in het zwembad)









Eerst nog gekeken naar diverse G-shocks en naar de Seiko oranje monster, maar die worden het niet.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Uit die twee zou ik de Deep Blue pakken. Die Seiko is mooier, en zeker het meest interessante horloge, maar als het je echt puur gaat om een makkelijk en stevig horloge, dan kan je beter een Quartz nemen. Er zijn trouwens nog een boel andere merken die exact dezelfde horlogekast gebruiken als Deep Blue, soms voor een gunstigere prijs (zeker gezien het feit dat je over de Deep Blue nog een boel invoerheffingen/BTW zal moeten betalen).

Voorbeeldje: Tauchmeister Professioneel duikershorloge 1000m T0038 WatchXL.nl


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Uit die twee zou ik de Deep Blue pakken. Die Seiko is mooier, en zeker het meest interessante horloge, maar als het je echt puur gaat om een makkelijk en stevig horloge, dan kan je beter een Quartz nemen. Er zijn trouwens nog een boel andere merken die exact dezelfde horlogekast gebruiken als Deep Blue, soms voor een gunstigere prijs (zeker gezien het feit dat je over de Deep Blue nog een boel invoerheffingen/BTW zal moeten betalen).
> 
> Voorbeeldje: Tauchmeister Professioneel duikershorloge 1000m T0038 WatchXL.nl


Wiast ik idd, van die Tauchmeister, maar vind juist die blauwe van deep-blue mooi. Maar volgens mij maakt het in gebruik niet zoveel uit of het een automaat of een quartz is toch?


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Wiast ik idd, van die Tauchmeister, maar vind juist die blauwe van deep-blue mooi. Maar volgens mij maakt het in gebruik niet zoveel uit of het een automaat of een quartz is toch?


Nou ja, een quartz is natuurlijk wat makkelijker omdat de tijd altijd goed staat, bovendien, als je ook van plan bent om er mee te gaan sporten, is een mechanisch horloge dan toch net wat schokgevoeliger dan een quartz. Maar goed, je moet het wel bont maken om zo'n 7s36 te slopen hoor.


----------



## EricSW

:think:Oké, weer een tijdje kunnen nadenken over een vakantiehorloge, en weer een nieuw twijfelgeval dus:

Deze:









Of deze:









Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Racka

EricSW said:


> :think:Oké, weer een tijdje kunnen nadenken over een vakantiehorloge, en weer een nieuw twijfelgeval dus:
> 
> Deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.......


Jammer dat de 'bezel inlay' niet zwart is van de blauwe versie. Dat had ik persoonlijk mooier gevonden.

Ik zou zelf voor de oranje versie gaan, alleen jammer van de bracelet. Ik vind die gele onderkant maar niks


----------



## MichielV

EricSW said:


> :think:Oké, weer een tijdje kunnen nadenken over een vakantiehorloge, en weer een nieuw twijfelgeval dus:
> 
> Deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.......


Beide mogen er zijn, denk dat de blauwe voor mij persoonlijk de voorkeur zou hebben. Maar als vakantie klok zou ik zeggen; Geen van beide. Ik heb hem zelf ook maar dan met witte dial.

Hij is "maar" 100 meter dicht en heeft geen geschroefde kroon. Dat zijn voor mij al genoeg redenen om hem niet te nemen als vakantiehorloge.

Ik zou eerder voor een monster of 007 gaan...Beide zijn wel iets duurder, maar in mijn ogen het echt helemaal waard.

En als die 100m niet uit maakt, zou ik persoonlijk eerder gaan voor iets met een geschroefde kroon, bijvoorbeeld SKX031/33...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Jammer dat de 'bezel inlay' niet zwart is van de blauwe versie. Dat had ik persoonlijk mooier gevonden.
> 
> Ik zou zelf voor de oranje versie gaan, alleen jammer van de bracelet. Ik vind die gele onderkant maar niks


Volgens mij is dat een reflectie van iets anders Rachid


----------



## EricSW

Racka said:


> Jammer dat de 'bezel inlay' niet zwart is van de blauwe versie. Dat had ik persoonlijk mooier gevonden.
> 
> Ik zou zelf voor de oranje versie gaan, alleen jammer van de bracelet. Ik vind die gele onderkant maar niks


Ik vind die gele band wel fraai bij dat oranje eigenlijk, was een van de redenen om ervoor te kiezen.... :-d



MichielV said:


> Beide mogen er zijn, denk dat de blauwe voor mij persoonlijk de voorkeur zou hebben. Maar als vakantie klok zou ik zeggen; Geen van beide. Ik heb hem zelf ook maar dan met witte dial.
> 
> Hij is "maar" 100 meter dicht en heeft geen geschroefde kroon. Dat zijn voor mij al genoeg redenen om hem niet te nemen als vakantiehorloge.
> 
> Ik zou eerder voor een monster of 007 gaan...Beide zijn wel iets duurder, maar in mijn ogen het echt helemaal waard.
> 
> En als die 100m niet uit maakt, zou ik persoonlijk eerder gaan voor iets met een geschroefde kroon, bijvoorbeeld SKX031/33...


Geschroefde kroon maakt me niet zo veel uit, is alleen bedoelt om mee te zwemmen, ga -denk ik- niet diepzeeduiken op vakantie. 007 komt nog wel een keertje, maar niet als vakantiehorloge.


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Volgens mij is dat een reflectie van iets anders Rachid


Ech nie... Dat is de nieuwe two tone bracelet.... loooool


----------



## Lester Burnham

Volgens mij heb ik mijn gevoel voor humor nog niet helemaal lekker afgesteld staan vandaag


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Volgens mij heb ik mijn gevoel voor humor nog niet helemaal lekker afgesteld staan vandaag


Hahaha, ja hoor nu wel!

Ik zou voor de oranje gaan!! Is gewoon net iets minder blauw. Of er zelf even een zwarte bezel in zetten, dat veranderd gelijk de hele look en feel van de klok!

Voila (even niet op de kwaliteit letten, gewoon even voor het idee):


----------



## EricSW

Het is maar goed dat dit het twijfeltopic is, haha. Vond die blauwe bezel wel wat hebben , maar nu ik de blauwe met een zwarte bezel zie, twijfel twijfel.... Zo'n zwarte bezel is vrij makkelijk te regelen. Hmmmm...


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Het is maar goed dat dit het twijfeltopic is, haha. Vond die blauwe bezel wel wat hebben , maar nu ik de blauwe met een zwarte bezel zie, twijfel twijfel.... Zo'n zwarte bezel is vrij makkelijk te regelen. Hmmmm...


De geheel blauwe is, in mijn ogen, meer een echte eye-catcher en een zomerse strand-klok. Terwijl de blauwe vaker gedragen kan worden. Enfin, ik zou voor de zwarte bezel gaan! 

Iig blij dat je geholpen met het vergemakkelijken van je keuze. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Met die blauwe bezel is het echt net een witgouden Sub (of die Chinese sub van Martin ), vrijwel exact dezelfde kleuren. Toch gaaf hoor!









(niks voor jou Bidle?)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Met die blauwe bezel is het echt net een witgouden Sub (of die Chinese sub van Martin ), vrijwel exact dezelfde kleuren. Toch gaaf hoor!
> 
> (niks voor jou Bidle?)


Nope, vind het drie x niks. Hou sowieso niet echt van gouden horloges, maar al helemaal niet als een duiker!! In mijn ogen Zijn dit echt, kijk-mij-eens-even-horloges. Een mooie dress van goud vind ik een ander verhaal.


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> De geheel blauwe is, in mijn ogen, meer een echte eye-catcher en een zomerse strand-klok.


En bedankt hè! Nu zijn we weer terug bij af. Daar wilde ik hem toch juist voor kopen, als zomerse strandklok.....:think:


----------



## KarelVdD

De blauwe. En de bezel zou ik ongemoeid laten.
Overigens, als je al een horloge met oranje wijzerplaat hebt (een Monster bv.), dan heb je nog een extra reden om de blauwe te nemen.


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> En bedankt hè! Nu zijn we weer terug bij af. Daar wilde ik hem toch juist voor kopen, als zomerse strandklok.....:think:


Gewoon kopen en dan voor de winter een zwarte insert erbij kopen. Dingen kosten niets en heb je zelf zo verwisselt!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Nope, vind het drie x niks. Hou sowieso niet echt van gouden horloges, maar al helemaal niet als een duiker!! In mijn ogen Zijn dit echt, kijk-mij-eens-even-horloges. Een mooie dress van goud vind ik een ander verhaal.


Hmmm, ik twijfelde er zelf nog even over om er een of twee van op te pikken maar nu laat ik het maar zitten ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hmmm, ik twijfelde er zelf nog even over om er een of twee van op te pikken maar nu laat ik het maar zitten ;-)


Neemt niet weg dat iedereen lekker doen moet waar die zin in heeft. Enkel mooi is voor mij ook gekoppeld aan een stukje functionaliteit. Een gouden duiker kan maar één functie hebben. Een gouden dress kan ik bijvoorbeeld heel goed plaatsen want die hebben niks met robuust zijn te maken.

Enfin, ik zou het doen als ik jou was. Heb al even gebeld voor je en gelijk een mooie korting geregeld. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Neemt niet weg dat iedereen lekker doen moet waar die zin in heeft. Enkel mooi is voor mij ook gekoppeld aan een stukje functionaliteit. Een gouden duiker kan maar één functie hebben. Een gouden dress kan ik bijvoorbeeld heel goed plaatsen want die hebben niks met robuust zijn te maken.
> 
> Enfin, ik zou het doen als ik jou was. Heb al even gebeld voor je en gelijk een mooie korting geregeld. ;-)


Ah, geweldig! Binnenkort in het 'nieuwste aanwinsten topic' dan maar ;-)

Ben het wel met je punt eens trouwens. Maar goed, Rolex beseft ook wel dat 95% van de Sub-kopers nooit verder dan een zwembad gaat komen.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, geweldig! Binnenkort in het 'nieuwste aanwinsten topic' dan maar ;-)
> 
> Ben het wel met je punt eens trouwens. Maar goed, Rolex beseft ook wel dat 95% van de Sub-kopers nooit verder dan een zwembad gaat komen.


Klopt helemaal gelijk, het blijft een commercieel spelletje. Sowieso kun je beter een G-shock nemen. Kun je nog lekker op vakantie ook.

ps. Heb je aanbetaling net binnen dus komt goed!! Zal je verder per Pb wel op de hoogte houden, vermoed dat die er over een 2 weken is.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Klopt helemaal gelijk, het blijft een commercieel spelletje. Sowieso kun je beter een G-shock nemen. Kun je nog lekker op vakantie ook.
> 
> ps. Heb je aanbetaling net binnen dus komt goed!! Zal je verder per Pb wel op de hoogte houden, vermoed dat die er over een 2 weken is.


Geweldig! Daar had ik de verkoop van mijn auto+rest verzameling wel voor over!


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Met die blauwe bezel is het echt net een witgouden Sub (of die Chinese sub van Martin ), vrijwel exact dezelfde kleuren. Toch gaaf hoor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (niks voor jou Bidle?)


Die vind ik echt zoooooo mooi he. Het is dat de prijs wat aan de hoge kant is, anders wist ik het wel XD.

Lijkt me wel gaaf trouwens een trio subs....De groene, de blauwe en de zwarte


----------



## om-4

Prima horloge.
Ik heb hem in het zwart alleen draait mijn bezel niet helemaal soepel.









Heel veel mensen *****en over het 5 logo maar ik vind het wel cool staan. Beetje de S van superman.
Okay, d'r zijn 5jes die heel goedkoop zijn maar deze zijn degelijk.


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Prima horloge.
> Ik heb hem in het zwart alleen draait mijn bezel niet helemaal soepel.
> 
> View attachment 458333
> 
> 
> Heel veel mensen *****en over het 5 logo maar ik vind het wel cool staan. Beetje de S van superman.
> Okay, d'r zijn 5jes die heel goedkoop zijn maar deze zijn degelijk.
> 
> View attachment 458335


Prima horloge en alle vijfjes zijn in mijn ogen degelijk!


----------



## Racka

Twijfel:

Ik wil eigenlijk maar een keer gaan beslissen over de 'alpha the ocean'.

Legendarische foto van Guy;










Ik vind de PO een erg mooi horloge, voorlopig ga ik hem niet kunnen betalen maar wil wel ervaren hoe die is (met name de looks natuurlijk). Was het de PO geweest die ik aan zou schaffen, was het zeker de zwart/witte geweest. Om ook een oranje getinte horloge te hebben (voor de oranje dagen) leek mij dit een goede tussenweg.

Waar ik enigszins mee zit: De aangegeven waterdichtheid door de fabrikant is 3 atm, dat is in principe te weinig om mee te zwemmen. Wat ik vaak lees is dat het toch erg mee valt en dat 'ie best het water mee in kan. Kan ik er vanuit gaan dat de kans groot is dat die het overleeft?

Is alpha (nog steeds) een aanrader? Want er zijn natuurlijk ook andere fabrikanten die de PO hommereren...

Hij staat trouwens weer op de website. Kan iemand het uurwerk identificeren?


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Twijfel:
> 
> Waar ik enigszins mee zit: De aangegeven waterdichtheid door de fabrikant is 3 atm, dat is in principe te weinig om mee te zwemmen. Wat ik vaak lees is dat het toch erg mee valt en dat 'ie best het water mee in kan. Kan ik er vanuit gaan dat de kans groot is dat die het overleeft?


Lastig te zeggen.... heb weleens een Swatch met 3atm per ongeluk mee genomen naar een meter of 15 en die heeft het gewoon overleefd! Echter ken er met 3 atm die na een val/gooi in een zwembad (lees kort ondergedompeld) het hebben begeven..... dus dat blijft een gok.


----------



## EricSW

Ook fraai die Alpha. Heb in Turkije nog getwijfeld (hé, daar is die twijfel weer) om een 'homage' va de Omega te kopen. Vind het origineel ook erg mooi. Ook de Chronograaf is erg gaaf.

Maar om terug te komen op mijn eigen twijfelgeval: De keus is gemaakt! En hij is vanmorgen besteld. Spannend!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Twijfel:
> 
> Ik wil eigenlijk maar een keer gaan beslissen over de 'alpha the ocean'.
> 
> Legendarische foto van Guy;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik vind de PO een erg mooi horloge, voorlopig ga ik hem niet kunnen betalen maar wil wel ervaren hoe die is (met name de looks natuurlijk). Was het de PO geweest die ik aan zou schaffen, was het zeker de zwart/witte geweest. Om ook een oranje getinte horloge te hebben (voor de oranje dagen) leek mij dit een goede tussenweg.
> 
> Waar ik enigszins mee zit: De aangegeven waterdichtheid door de fabrikant is 3 atm, dat is in principe te weinig om mee te zwemmen. Wat ik vaak lees is dat het toch erg mee valt en dat 'ie best het water mee in kan. Kan ik er vanuit gaan dat de kans groot is dat die het overleeft?
> 
> Is alpha (nog steeds) een aanrader? Want er zijn natuurlijk ook andere fabrikanten die de PO hommereren...
> 
> Hij staat trouwens weer op de website. Kan iemand het uurwerk identificeren?


Zoals Bidle al zegt, het is een beetje 'hit or miss' met deze horloges. Bij mijn PO bijvoorbeeld, schroeft de kroon niet helemaal dicht, de schroefdraad is achteraan gestript ofzo, waardoor ik op een gegeven moment door kan blijven draaien. Kwaliteitscontrole is toch net wat minder bij dit soort merken.

Heb die van mij net even opengemaakt, maar in tegenstelling tot die op dat plaatje wat je poste is die van mij helemaal steriel, staat nergens een merkje of wat tekst. Voor de rest wel exact hetzelfde uurwerk trouwens. Het dichtmaken was een kleine crisis, de o-ring was iets te klein, waardoor hij niet bleef liggen in het geultje en elke keer tussen de achterkant en kast kwam bij het dichtdraaien... Na een heleboel oprekwerk (op een gegeven moment boeide het me al niks meer als 't zou zijn geknapt) lukte het dan alsnog.



EricSW said:


> Ook fraai die Alpha. Heb in Turkije nog getwijfeld (hé, daar is die twijfel weer) om een 'homage' va de Omega te kopen. Vind het origineel ook erg mooi. Ook de Chronograaf is erg gaaf.
> 
> Maar om terug te komen op mijn eigen twijfelgeval: De keus is gemaakt! En hij is vanmorgen besteld. Spannend!


Ah, laat die plaatjes maar komen binnenkort dan ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Puur als toevoeging, de deksel kan ook voor problemen zorgen, want ook daar zullen de marges groter zijn. 

Als je hem mooi vind gewoon kopen en een casio mee voor in het water.


----------



## Martin_B

Racka said:


> Twijfel:
> 
> Hij staat trouwens weer op de website. Kan iemand het uurwerk identificeren?


Da's een dg/nn2813 zo te zien, een verbeterde kloon van de Miyota 8215

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Racka

Zo, net besteld! Bedankt voor alle input!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Na het zien van dit topic:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-mudman-new-module-lcd-band-awesome-555881.html

Staat er weer eentje bij op mijn twijfellijstje 

Dit zijn de eerste real-life foto's van de nieuwe Mudman, en ik moet zeggen dat hij er op deze foto's duizendmaal beter uitziet dan op de officiele Casio foto's. Tempting!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Na het zien van dit topic:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-mudman-new-module-lcd-band-awesome-555881.html
> 
> Staat er weer eentje bij op mijn twijfellijstje
> 
> Dit zijn de eerste real-life foto's van de nieuwe Mudman, en ik moet zeggen dat hij er op deze foto's duizendmaal beter uitziet dan op de officiele Casio foto's. Tempting!


Vind het oude model echt 10x mooier, die was mooi in balans. Bij deze zie ik enkel een driehoek verschijnen,... zonde.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Vind het oude model echt 10x mooier, die was mooi in balans. Bij deze zie ik enkel een driehoek verschijnen,... zonde.


Smaken verschillen ;-)

De oude Mudman vond ik toch misschien net iets te rond. Wat wel serieus vervelend is, is dat de nieuwe Mudman minimaal $400 kost terwijl de oude al vanaf pakweg $70 te krijgen is. Nu zal de prijs nog wel iets gaan zakken, maar het is duidelijk dat Casio de Mudman veel hoger gaat positioneren dan voorheen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zit op dit moment in een G-Shock fase, draag nauwelijks meer analoge horloges, is traditie in de warmere maanden bij mij 

Ben dus ook vooral aan het twijfelen over G-Shock aankopen, met name de GF-8250 Frogman blijft maar terugkomen...
Heb het gevoel dat de prijs niet lager gaat zakken dan waar 'ie nu staat, gaat waarschijnlijk alleen maar meer waard worden. Maar toch.. Kan de trekker niet overhalen. Denk dat het er ook mee te maken heeft dat ik me vooral op de GW-200 Frogman wil focussen.

GF-8250:


----------



## EricSW

Ben niet zo van de g-shocks, maar dat vind ik toch wel een heel gaaf ding! Ik zeg: doen!

En als je hem toch al heel lang wilt hebben, kan je beter drie andere niet kopen en deze ene wel, als andersom.


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Ben niet zo van de g-shocks, maar dat vind ik toch wel een heel gaaf ding! Ik zeg: doen!
> 
> En als je hem toch al heel lang wilt hebben, kan je beter drie andere niet kopen en deze ene wel, als andersom.


Hmm, het is meer dat ik al heel lang aan het twijfelen ben  Als ik 'm al heel lang graag zou willen hebben zou hij hier al tussen z'n broetjes liggen ;-)

Ik heb bij onze meeting de gele van Sjors een keertje omgehad, maar voelde daar ook niet echt een vonkje bij. Kan ook komen omdat ik ervoor en erna met Rolex'en en IWC's aan het spelen was :-d


----------



## Bidle

Ik vind zelf geel ook steeds interessanter worden qua kleur.... en veel geler dan dit kan volgens mij niet! Het is natuurlijk wel een grote jongen..... lastig, zou gewoon voor je gevoel kiezen en jammer dan dat je voornamelijk GW-200 modellen hebt/wil. Kortom gewoon halen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ga nog even een paar daagjes wachten, zit naar een paar andere veilingen te kijken waarvan ik er ook wel eentje wil winnen, en ik verwacht geen malse biedingen..


----------



## Racka

Heb je al een keus gemaakt Mart. Ik zou voor de 8250 gaan. Lekker fel, maar ook het (groter) zicht op de metalen kast spreekt mij meer aan. Succes ermee!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb beide veilingen verloren helaas. Waren redelijk standaard (gebruikte) Frogmans van het oudere GW-200 type. Toch gingen ze allebei voor $400+ weg uiteindelijk. Dat heb ik er niet voor over. Wel ongehoord hoe snel die dingen in waarde toenemen. Kan echt geen Rolex of Patek tegenop, meen ik serieus. Maar goed, blijf voorlopig nog even dubben over die gele  Misschien dat ik 'm eerst nog een keer moet zien ofzo!


----------



## Eek!

Het begint erg te kriebelen... Het is alweer bijna een jaar geleden dat ik een horloge kocht. Zo raakt de horlogedoos niet vol ook natuurlijk. En dat is een slechte zaak. 

Enerzijds zit ik te twijfelen over een Stowa Seatime:








Maar eigenlijk is die duur zat. Ook is de minutenwijzer een tikje iel. Maar wellicht is daar nog over te praten met Stowa natuurlijk (de wijzers van de Prodiver zijn mooier, maar de wijzerplaat vind ik weer niets). En eigenlijk wil ik 'm eerst een keer om de pols zien. Ik ga binnenkort toch richting Stuttgart, dus wellicht rij ik nog een stukkie verder, naar de plek waar Stowa's worden geboren.

Aan de andere kant speelt er nog iets anders. Vorig jaar heb ik een handopwinder gekocht en ik vind dat stiekem toch wel erg fijn. Maar het aanbod betaalbare handopwinders met een centrale secondewijzer is wat krapjes. En ook erg moeilijk vindbaar.

De Hamilton Pioneer Mechanical voldoet wel aan de criteria, maar ook hier is de minutenwijzer een tikje iel. Deze is wel een stuk goedkoper dan de Stowa, maar of ie überhaupt leverbaar is weet ik niet. Hij staat niet meer op de Hamilton-site.








Of heeft iemand anders nog gedachtes bij een handopwinder met centrale secondewijzer (zonder datumaanduiding) voor < 1000 euro?


----------



## Bidle

Eek! said:


> Het begint erg te kriebelen... Het is alweer bijna een jaar geleden dat ik een horloge kocht. Zo raakt de horlogedoos niet vol ook natuurlijk. En dat is een slechte zaak.
> 
> Enerzijds zit ik te twijfelen over een Stowa Seatime:
> 
> Maar eigenlijk is die duur zat. Ook is de minutenwijzer een tikje iel. Maar wellicht is daar nog over te praten met Stowa natuurlijk (de wijzers van de Prodiver zijn mooier, maar de wijzerplaat vind ik weer niets). En eigenlijk wil ik 'm eerst een keer om de pols zien. Ik ga binnenkort toch richting Stuttgart, dus wellicht rij ik nog een stukkie verder, naar de plek waar Stowa's worden geboren.
> 
> Aan de andere kant speelt er nog iets anders. Vorig jaar heb ik een handopwinder gekocht en ik vind dat stiekem toch wel erg fijn. Maar het aanbod betaalbare handopwinders met een centrale secondewijzer is wat krapjes. En ook erg moeilijk vindbaar.
> 
> De Hamilton Pioneer Mechanical voldoet wel aan de criteria, maar ook hier is de minutenwijzer een tikje iel. Deze is wel een stuk goedkoper dan de Stowa, maar of ie überhaupt leverbaar is weet ik niet. Hij staat niet meer op de Hamilton-site.
> 
> Of heeft iemand anders nog gedachtes bij een handopwinder met centrale secondewijzer (zonder datumaanduiding) voor < 1000 euro?


Dan komt er veel in aanmerking, maar ik zou iig geen van beide nemen waar je nu zelf aan denkt! Heb je thuis al een catalogus liggen, vind het altijd leuk om daarin te kijken! Kom altijd wel weer iets moois tegen. 
Beide horloges liggen qua uiterlijk wel erg ver van elkaar dus vind het lastig om nu voorbeelden te geven... maar zelf zou ik gelijk naar een Junghans Max Bill kijken...


----------



## Eek!

Bidle said:


> Dan komt er veel in aanmerking, maar ik zou iig geen van beide nemen waar je nu zelf aan denkt! Heb je thuis al een catalogus liggen, vind het altijd leuk om daarin te kijken! Kom altijd wel weer iets moois tegen.
> Beide horloges liggen qua uiterlijk wel erg ver van elkaar dus vind het lastig om nu voorbeelden te geven... maar zelf zou ik gelijk naar een Junghans Max Bill kijken...


Dank voor de suggestie. Je hebt gelijk dat de horloges qua uiterlijk vrij ver van elkaar liggen, maar toch ook weer niet. Allebei zijn ze (vind ik) vrij "ruig" en nét even anders dan normaal. De Stowa in dat het weliswaar een duiker is, maar door de kastvorm en de wijzerplaat geen (met alle respect) "standaard" Rolex-submarinerachtige look heeft. De Hamilton heeft dan weer een wat oudere look (dat lettertype voor de cijfers is erg mooi) en die staat me ook wel aan.

Ik heb even gekeken naar de Junghans Max Bill en het is niet wat ik zoek. Het zijn wel erg mooie horloges, maar de handwind is 34mm en ik zoek toch iets richting de 42mm qua grootte. Daarnaast is de look wel erg stijlvol, klassiek en clean, wat ik opzich wel mooi vind, maar eigenlijk zoek ik iets ruigers/grovers. 

En nee, ik heb nog geen catalogussen liggen. Het probleem is eigenlijk vooral dat ik geen idee heb waar ik met mijn zoektocht moet beginnen. Op de website van Ace Jewelers kun je mooi aangeven dat wat voor soort uurwerk je zoekt, maar die levert geen interessante horloges op. Eigenlijk alle handwinders die ik vind hebben helaas een kleine secondewijzer op de 6 of op de 9.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Dank voor de suggestie. Je hebt gelijk dat de horloges qua uiterlijk vrij ver van elkaar liggen, maar toch ook weer niet. Allebei zijn ze (vind ik) vrij "ruig" en nét even anders dan normaal. De Stowa in dat het weliswaar een duiker is, maar door de kastvorm en de wijzerplaat geen (met alle respect) "standaard" Rolex-submarinerachtige look heeft. De Hamilton heeft dan weer een wat oudere look (dat lettertype voor de cijfers is erg mooi) en die staat me ook wel aan.
> 
> Ik heb even gekeken naar de Junghans Max Bill en het is niet wat ik zoek. Het zijn wel erg mooie horloges, maar de handwind is 34mm en ik zoek toch iets richting de 42mm qua grootte. Daarnaast is de look wel erg stijlvol, klassiek en clean, wat ik opzich wel mooi vind, maar eigenlijk zoek ik iets ruigers/grovers.
> 
> En nee, ik heb nog geen catalogussen liggen. Het probleem is eigenlijk vooral dat ik geen idee heb waar ik met mijn zoektocht moet beginnen. Op de website van Ace Jewelers kun je mooi aangeven dat wat voor soort uurwerk je zoekt, maar die levert geen interessante horloges op. Eigenlijk alle handwinders die ik vind hebben helaas een kleine secondewijzer op de 6 of op de 9.


Tja, het probleem is natuurlijk dat 99,5% van de handopwinders een 6497/6498-variant onder de motorkap heeft liggen, en die hebben nu eenmaal een decentrale secondewijzer 

Ik zou zelf ook niet 1-2-3 wat anders kunnen bedenken. Die Stowa heeft inderdaad een apart design, ik zou je toch aanraden om (zoals je al zegt) het eerst een keer in het echt te passen. Toen ik er een tijdje terug voor het eerst een omhad schrok ik me een hoedje, de lengte van die lugs vertekent een beetje op foto's, het is echt een erg lang horloge. Zag er op mijn dunne polsen in elk geval niet uit!


----------



## Oldheritage

Laco heeft bijvoorbeeld wel flieger horloges met de ETA 2801, in essentie een 2824-2 zonder automaat gedeelte en dus met een centrale secondewijzer. Als je graag een handopwinder met een centrale secondewijzer wilt zal je naar de ETA 280X familie moeten zoeken vermoed ik.


----------



## Eek!

Oldheritage said:


> Laco heeft bijvoorbeeld wel flieger horloges met de ETA 2801, in essentie een 2824-2 zonder automaat gedeelte en dus met een centrale secondewijzer. Als je graag een handopwinder met een centrale secondewijzer wilt zal je naar de ETA 280X familie moeten zoeken vermoed ik.


Jup. En die kom je (helaas voor mij) niet zo heel veel tegen. De Laco Flieger is een schitterend horloge, maar ik heb al een Stowa Flieger (met ETA 2824-2 uurwerk weliswaar), dus die valt ook al af. Toch bedankt voor de suggestie. 

De Hamilton Pioneer Mechanical heeft inderdaad de ETA 2801. Dat is dan ook één van de redenen dat ik 'm erg interessant vind.



Lester Burnham said:


> Tja, het probleem is natuurlijk dat 99,5% van de handopwinders een 6497/6498-variant onder de motorkap heeft liggen, en die hebben nu eenmaal een decentrale secondewijzer
> 
> Ik zou zelf ook niet 1-2-3 wat anders kunnen bedenken. Die Stowa heeft inderdaad een apart design, ik zou je toch aanraden om (zoals je al zegt) het eerst een keer in het echt te passen. Toen ik er een tijdje terug voor het eerst een omhad schrok ik me een hoedje, de lengte van die lugs vertekent een beetje op foto's, het is echt een erg lang horloge. Zag er op mijn dunne polsen in elk geval niet uit!


Het jammere van die 6497/6498-layout vind ik dat de secondewijzer niet helemaal lekker in de wijzerplaat past qua uitstraling. Een uitzondering zou ik maken voor de Stowa Marine Original. Toevallig heb ik nog een Stowa Marine Automatic in bestelling staan. Alleen heb ik gekozen voor het A10-uurwerk. Inmiddels zijn we een jaar verder en voortgang is er niet. Die order omzetten naar de Original zou dus ook nog een optie zijn.

Een andere uitzondering is een Debaufré Le Mans, waar ze de secondewijzer mooi hebben verwerkt in het racestartnummer 9:








Maar die is momenteel niet leverbaar. En ik heb ook geen idee hoe duur die zou zijn. Maar goed, daar zou ik nog een mailtje aan kunnen wagen natuurlijk.

Wat de Stowa Seatime betreft, ik denk dat ik 'm wel kan hebben. De Hamilton Khaki Officer Mechanical (44mm) is ongeveer even groot lug tot lug en die past prima. Optimale grootte voor een dergelijke klok zou ik bijna zeggen.

Ach, het zoeken is onderdeel van de lol, niet dan? :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Het jammere van die 6497/6498-layout vind ik dat de secondewijzer niet helemaal lekker in de wijzerplaat past qua uitstraling. Een uitzondering zou ik maken voor de Stowa Marine Original. Toevallig heb ik nog een Stowa Marine Automatic in bestelling staan. Alleen heb ik gekozen voor het A10-uurwerk. Inmiddels zijn we een jaar verder en voortgang is er niet. Die order omzetten naar de Original zou dus ook nog een optie zijn.
> 
> Een andere uitzondering is een Debaufré Le Mans, waar ze de secondewijzer mooi hebben verwerkt in het racestartnummer 9:
> View attachment 472423
> 
> 
> Maar die is momenteel niet leverbaar. En ik heb ook geen idee hoe duur die zou zijn. Maar goed, daar zou ik nog een mailtje aan kunnen wagen natuurlijk.
> 
> Wat de Stowa Seatime betreft, ik denk dat ik 'm wel kan hebben. De Hamilton Khaki Officer Mechanical (44mm) is ongeveer even groot lug tot lug en die past prima. Optimale grootte voor een dergelijke klok zou ik bijna zeggen.
> 
> Ach, het zoeken is onderdeel van de lol, niet dan? :-!


Wow, al zo lang aan het wachten op die Stowa?? Ik heb zelf een Marine Auto, heel mooi horloge, toen ik 'm kocht was er alleen nog een 2824 beschikbaar. De MO is ook een zeer mooi horloge!

Vind zelf die Debaufre een klein beetje too much, probeert ook net iets te veel om een soort van Monaco te zijn  Heb niet zo'n probleem met een seconds subdial, kan soms zelfs een hele fraaie look opleveren. Maar goed, smaken verschillen, en dat is maar goed ook!

Succes met je zoektocht ;-)


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Wow, al zo lang aan het wachten op die Stowa?? Ik heb zelf een Marine Auto, heel mooi horloge, toen ik 'm kocht was er alleen nog een 2824 beschikbaar. De MO is ook een zeer mooi horloge!


Feitelijk is nog steeds alleen de 2824 beschikbaar. :-d



> Vind zelf die Debaufre een klein beetje too much, probeert ook net iets te veel om een soort van Monaco te zijn  Heb niet zo'n probleem met een seconds subdial, kan soms zelfs een hele fraaie look opleveren. Maar goed, smaken verschillen, en dat is maar goed ook!
> 
> Succes met je zoektocht ;-)


Heb je gelijk in, maar de Monaco is dan ook een heel, heel mooi horloge. Mocht ik nog 's een keer zoveel geld hebben liggen dan zou ik er graag ééntje halen.

Anyway, ik dacht er uit te zijn (toch de Hamilton, ETA2801-horloges zijn zeer dun gezaaid...), tot ik per ongeluk in het Tissot-subforum terechtkwam. Die Visodate is toch ook wel erg mooi. En als ik er over nadenk wellicht een betere aanvulling op mijn "collectie" dan één van de eerder genoemde horloges. Zaterdag maar 's naar een juwelier toe rijden.

Er zijn teveel mooie horloges en er is gewoon teveel keus.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Mart, wat vind je van deze LACO Black Pilot, nr. 02/50?

Kast en kroon is PVD, op de bodem na. Automatisch ETA 2824-2 uurwerk, saffier glas, diameter 42mm zonder kroon:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding Ernie! Zo'n limited edition voegt toch wel wat toe aan de aantrekkelijkheid van een horloge.
Vind persoonlijk dat klassieke Laco-model met die rechte lugs nog net iets karakteristieker. Volgens mij heb ik die ook een gezien in je horlogedoos ;-)

Meen trouwens dat Eek! op zoek was naar een model met handopwinder, anders was dit een hele goede gegadigde geweest waarschijnlijk!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Ah, je bedoelt deze?


----------



## Ernie Romers

En wat dacht je van deze NOS Orfina Porsche Design? Heb ik al een tijdje in mijn bezit, maar draag het nooit. De kast is 37mm en dat is wat klein voor mijn pols. Uurwerk doet het goed, maar kan wel een service gebruiken imho.


----------



## Ernie Romers

En laat ik er nog eens eentje ingooien, weliswaar van een hele andere categorie, maar toch. Maak kennis met de Fantasista Utamaro collectie, gemaakt in Hong Kong en gebruikmakend van Miyota 2036 kwarts uurwerken. Je vindt deze en de zwarte wijzerplaat modellen terug in de Watchuseek Shop. De band is keerbaar en heeft steeds een ander ontwerp van Mr. Utamaro.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jep, die Laco bedoelde ik inderdaad, wat een hockey-puck is dat toch he, dankzij dat uurwerk :-d
Maar wel erg fraai!

Die onderste doet me sterk denken aan de Max Bill horloges van Junghans, dat het bandje omdraaibaar is, is wel erg grappig! Heb even een kijkje genomen in de webwinkel, jammer dat het horloge een kast van 45mm heeft, toch wel aan de forse kant.


----------



## MHe225

Die Laco Black Pilot is inderdaad mooi; vergelijkbaar met mijn '98 Fortis Pilot Pro PVD. Dit is de tweede die destijds in Nederland verkocht is; weet niet exact hoeveel er van geproduceerd zijn - hoewel geen Limited Edition zijn er toch maar weinig van geproduceerd.


----------



## INDECS

Ik heb al een hele tijd niks meer gepost, maar dit vind ik wel een interessant topic. Mede omdat ik zelf ook een enorme twijfelkont kan zijn qua aankopen...
Alhoewel het me de laatste 6 maanden er niet van heeft weerhouden om 'n stuk of 5 redelijk dure aankopen te doen.
De laatste is een Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50 (met gemodde wijzerplaat en secondewijzer). Wat een heerlijk klok qua formaat en comfort! Zó heerlijk dat hij gelijk de eerste plaats qua draaguren heeft veroverd.
Nu twijfel ik niet zo zeer over een aankoop maar meer over verkoop van 2 horloges... Onder andere mijn MKII Seafighter Plongeur set die ik eigenlijk al vanaf het begin een tikkie fors aan mijn pols vind staan. 42mm valt op zich wel mee, maar op de een of andere manier oogt hij toch (te) groot aan mijn 17,5cm pols.
Hij wordt nu echt te weinig gedragen en da's eigenlijk gewoon jammer.... twijfel, twijfel, twijfel.


----------



## Lester Burnham

INDECS said:


> Ik heb al een hele tijd niks meer gepost, maar dit vind ik wel een interessant topic. Mede omdat ik zelf ook een enorme twijfelkont kan zijn qua aankopen...
> Alhoewel het me de laatste 6 maanden er niet van heeft weerhouden om 'n stuk of 5 redelijk dure aankopen te doen.
> De laatste is een Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50 (met gemodde wijzerplaat en secondewijzer). Wat een heerlijk klok qua formaat en comfort! Zó heerlijk dat hij gelijk de eerste plaats qua draaguren heeft veroverd.
> Nu twijfel ik niet zo zeer over een aankoop maar meer over verkoop van 2 horloges... Onder andere mijn MKII Seafighter Plongeur set die ik eigenlijk al vanaf het begin een tikkie fors aan mijn pols vind staan. 42mm valt op zich wel mee, maar op de een of andere manier oogt hij toch (te) groot aan mijn 17,5cm pols.
> Hij wordt nu echt te weinig gedragen en da's eigenlijk gewoon jammer.... twijfel, twijfel, twijfel.


Een ander bandje kan ook al wonderen doen, uit eigen ervaring! Zonde om weg te doen, beter om eerst eens wat te experimenteren met andere bandjes


----------



## INDECS

Lester Burnham said:


> Een ander bandje kan ook al wonderen doen, uit eigen ervaring! Zonde om weg te doen, beter om eerst eens wat te experimenteren met andere bandjes


Tja, dat heb ik dus al uitvoerig gedaan... NATO, rubber, Omega mesh. Met rubber oogt 'ie nog het kleinst, op mesh issie het mooist maar wel super aanwezig.
Feit is dat klokken van rond de 40mm gewoon het beste staan op mijn pols. En een mooie 80's Tudor lonkt ook al heel lang


----------

